# Debating getting a second dog. Advice?



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

Good morning. I am debating getting a second dog, about the same age, to keep my shepherd (2yr old) company. She absolutely loves other dogs. The problem is that 3 days a week she is alone for 8 hours while I am at work and everyone else is out of the house. I know it will be more work, but training aside, the way I see it is I'm doing a lot of these things regardless (feeding, walking, etc.), so it doesn't seem to be too much additional work. 

Basically, I was wondering if anyone else has recently gone through this could offer some advice. I think she would really benefit from a companion and it would help keep her occupied and deter some resentful, destructive behavior that she displays when she is alone. I just want to make sure the pros outweigh the cons. Thanks for any help!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so you get another dog. how do know the other dog won't display
the same behaviour as your other dog wehn you're away?
why don't you crate your dog when you're away? crate your
dog and have someone come in and give your dog a break when 
you're away for 8 hours.



seanco said:


> Good morning. I am debating getting a second dog, about the same age, to keep my shepherd (2yr old) company. She absolutely loves other dogs.
> 
> >>>>>The problem is that 3 days a week she is alone for 8 hours while I am at work and everyone else is out of the house.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Doggiedad, I didn't see where the OP's dog was displaying problem behaviors, I think he/she might be thinking the dog is bored and lonely 3 days a week.

Seanco: do some serious soul-searching and make sure _you_ really want a second dog. If you get a dog for your dog you will grow to resent the work and training and bills and cleanup. Also I'm not a big fan of getting two dogs the same age, primarily due to issues 8-10 years down the road. Having two seniors is expensive and heartbreaking. Ideally it's better to break up their ages enough that you're not having senior meds, senior bills, and then both passing away at the same time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was thinking "destructive" was a problem. "resentful", we can work with that. 



seanco said:


> I think she would really benefit from a companion and it would help keep her occupied and
> 
> >>> deter some resentful, destructive behavior <<<
> 
> that she displays when she is alone.





Emoore said:


> Doggiedad, I didn't see where the OP's dog was displaying problem behaviors, I think he/she might be thinking the dog is bored and lonely 3 days a week.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh, there it is. Look who has no reading comprehension this morning!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> it would help keep her occupied and deter some resentful, destructive behavior that she displays when she is alone.


No. That is not a good reason to get a 2nd dog. People think that but it often turns out worse, and what one doesn't think of, the other will, as far as ways to get into trouble.

If your current dog is being destructive (please describe in detail?) it's because she's bored, not "resentful".

As doggie said, crate her while you're gone and have a friend stop by to let her out midday, if you can.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am all for a second dog, dogs do well with other dogs. That being said its not going to stop any bad behavior. One dog will just teach the other dog any bad behavior. Also I wouldn't get them the same age. You lose them too close together. If you have a high energy 2 year old... maybe look for a more mellow older friend of the opposit sex?


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

We are on day 6 of having our second dog. Addie is 13 months and the new dog is almost 3 years. It has been up and down, but mostly good. Our case may be different but we were told by the previous owner that he was housebroken, good with cats and had some training. So far he has peed in our house 4 times right in front of me, tried to kill our cat and does not even know sit. I am hoping that as he adjusts it will get better. I know it takes time for him to learn our routine so I'm good with that, the main thing that upsets me is the cat issue. Just be prepared for just as much work as with a puppy


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> why don't you crate your dog when you're away? crate your
> dog and have someone come in and give your dog a break when
> you're away for 8 hours.


Crate a high energy shepherd for 8 hours? Do you want a nutcase on top of the other issues? Sorry I wouldn't crate any dog for that long. It's as bad as being tied up outside.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My experience with companion dogs has always worked out fine for me. I also think that it helps to keep the other dog acting younger because they play constantly and are happy. Good luck with your decision. 

I look at it this way a child who has no-one to play with is not as happy as a two children who have each other. And for the record I always have 3 furbabies at a time, and it has worked for everyone.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think having a dog crated for 8 hours is so
bad as long as you have someone come in to give
the dog a break. when my pup had to be crated
for 8 hours (rarely) i had someone come in every 3 hours
to let him out. i would have done every 2 hours but my
GF thought every 3 hours was fine.



doggiedad said:


> so you get another dog. how do know the other dog won't display
> the same behaviour as your other dog wehn you're away?
> why don't you crate your dog when you're away? crate your
> dog and
> ...





shepherdmom said:


> Crate a high energy shepherd for 8 hours? Do you want a nutcase on top of the other issues?
> 
> >>>> Sorry I wouldn't crate any dog for that long. It's as bad as being tied up outside.<<<<


----------



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> so you get another dog. how do know the other dog won't display
> the same behaviour as your other dog wehn you're away?
> why don't you crate your dog when you're away? crate your
> dog and have someone come in and give your dog a break when
> you're away for 8 hours.


I should have been more specific. Its not like the dog is ripping the house apart. I think she just gets bored at times and will chew up her bed a little, or scatter some laundry. Other than that she is very well behaved. I am more looking for a companion for her so she isn't as bored when she is alone. The dog was crated until she was 1yr old and then I started giving her some more freedom. I really don't want to crate her for that long for such a small problem. 8 hours is a very long time.


----------



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

AddieGirl said:


> We are on day 6 of having our second dog. Addie is 13 months and the new dog is almost 3 years. It has been up and down, but mostly good. Our case may be different but we were told by the previous owner that he was housebroken, good with cats and had some training. So far he has peed in our house 4 times right in front of me, tried to kill our cat and does not even know sit. I am hoping that as he adjusts it will get better. I know it takes time for him to learn our routine so I'm good with that, the main thing that upsets me is the cat issue. Just be prepared for just as much work as with a puppy



Thanks for the advice. Hopefully he is just adjusting, my dog will pee in any new house I take her too.


----------



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> I am all for a second dog, dogs do well with other dogs. That being said its not going to stop any bad behavior. One dog will just teach the other dog any bad behavior. Also I wouldn't get them the same age. You lose them too close together. If you have a high energy 2 year old... maybe look for a more mellow older friend of the opposit sex?


Thats a very good point. I guess my logic was get one about the same age with the same energy so she doesn't drive the second dog crazy trying to play all day. I do want to go with a dog of the opposite sex as well.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i don't think having a dog crated for 8 hours is so
> bad as long as you have someone come in to give
> the dog a break. when my pup had to be crated
> for 8 hours (rarely) i had someone come in every 3 hours
> ...


That is really teriffic you have someone you can trust to come in and take him for walks every three hours. Most people don't have friends who can do that and can't afford to hire someone. Maybe doggie daycare is an option for those three days if there is one nearby? That might be cheeper and the dog gets plenty of socialization. 

Myself, I live out in the middle of nowhere. Everyone I know works too. We don't even have a grocery store much less a pet store so doggie daycare is not an option. Between the time I leave and my husband gets home my dogs have 5 hours to occupy themselves. I try to wear them out before I leave. They have access to a doggie dog to be inside or out and yes they have the company of another canine companion. So when they do get into trouble I have twice the mess to clean up. :crazy: but they are worth it and having two seems to help keep them happier and if double the trouble is the price I have to pay to keep eyes shining and tails wagging then I can live with an occasional mess. You learn to shut doors and lock up favorite shoes quickly.


----------



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Doggiedad, I didn't see where the OP's dog was displaying problem behaviors, I think he/she might be thinking the dog is bored and lonely 3 days a week.
> 
> Seanco: do some serious soul-searching and make sure _you_ really want a second dog. If you get a dog for your dog you will grow to resent the work and training and bills and cleanup. Also I'm not a big fan of getting two dogs the same age, primarily due to issues 8-10 years down the road. Having two seniors is expensive and heartbreaking. Ideally it's better to break up their ages enough that you're not having senior meds, senior bills, and then both passing away at the same time.


Yes, this is my main motivation. I am absolutely all for a second dog, its just a matter of weighting the pros and cons right now. All those bills, time commitment, etc all add up. I would be ok with all of this if it will truly make her happier and content.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd never say don't get two dogs, but to acquire a dog specifically to be a playmate to another is not a good idea.
This is because they may not even get along, or if they don't fight, they may simply not care for each other.

We did adopt 2 dogs (set out for just one but they talked us into his sister, too) to be a playmate to our Boston girl, and neither dog cared for her very much. So then we just had two extra dogs. 
It's worked out okay, and they are still with us, but it shows the folly of adopting a dog to be another dog's companion/playmate rather well.


----------



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> That is really teriffic you have someone you can trust to come in and take him for walks every three hours. Most people don't have friends who can do that and can't afford to hire someone. Maybe doggie daycare is an option for those three days if there is one nearby? That might be cheeper and the dog gets plenty of socialization.
> 
> Myself, I live out in the middle of nowhere. Everyone I know works too. We don't even have a grocery store much less a pet store so doggie daycare is not an option. Between the time I leave and my husband gets home my dogs have 5 hours to occupy themselves. I try to wear them out before I leave. They have access to a doggie dog to be inside or out and yes they have the company of another canine companion. So when they do get into trouble I have twice the mess to clean up. :crazy: but they are worth it and having two seems to help keep them happier and if double the trouble is the price I have to pay to keep eyes shining and tails wagging then I can live with an occasional mess. You learn to shut doors and lock up favorite shoes quickly.


Great advice, I too don't have someone who can let her out every three hours. The mess honestly isn't too bad. Its just small things now and again that only happen when I'm out of the house for extended periods of time. She knows that these things are wrong and will hide in the corner when I come home. I don't think its a matter of training at this point, maybe just boredom on these long days.


----------



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I'd never say don't get two dogs, but to acquire a dog specifically to be a playmate to another is not a good idea.
> This is because they may not even get along, or if they don't fight, they may simply not care for each other.
> 
> We did adopt 2 dogs (set out for just one but they talked us into his sister, too) to be a playmate to our Boston girl, and neither dog cared for her very much. So then we just had two extra dogs.
> It's worked out okay, and they are still with us, but it shows the folly of adopting a dog to be another dog's companion/playmate rather well.


This is a good point. I would personally love to have a second dog, I just don't want to get in over my head. At the end of the day, if she could really benefit from this, that outweighs the risk of them not getting along, etc. My vet told me she is the most sociable shepherd he has ever seen, so I'm not to worried on my end. I think its more of a matter of finding another dog that will get along with her. Im always trying to keep her exposed to other dogs and she is truly ecstatic when she is with other dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would much rather come home and see that no one has eaten anything, or not see that they have eaten something and then find out later when they have an obstruction, not touched wires or cords, not gotten into any fights, etc, and crate my dogs...

Crates need not be tiny, only turn around in, type places. You can get crates that allow the dog movement, and comfort. You just have to buy a large enough size. 

You can even get things like this and put them inside the house:
PetSafe Cottageview 5 Ft. X 5 Ft. X 4 Ft. Boxed Kennel HBK11-11799 at The Home Depot










It is sharp looking, as nice as a crate, so fine indoors. Cheaper than a new dog! 

They make them smaller than that too - 4x4, which is what I have and my dogs love going in it. I have a dog who won't jump out of an x-pen so that is her crate when I am gone - with a baby crib mattress in it. Not so bad at all, right!

If she is that social, balanced and friendly, she would be a great helper dog for foster dogs. Have you ever considered fostering for rescue? You get a couple-three new dogs, one at a time, throughout the year. If you volunteer with a good group they will place dogs that fit your knowledge level with you, and she can help them as well. Win-win! Plus a nice big indoor crate-kennel for her since the rescue will pay for vetting.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

seanco said:


> Thats a very good point. I guess my logic was get one about the same age with the same energy so she doesn't drive the second dog crazy trying to play all day. I do want to go with a dog of the opposite sex as well.


 
I was worried about the same thing. My older guy lost his companion and I was afraid of a puppy being to much energy for him. We introduced him to several older dogs and he was just not interested. He flat would turn his back and ignore them. Finally in desperation because we saw he was watching the puppies, we introduced him to a higher energy youngester. Imagine our suprise when they bonded quickly. Younger dog learned when older dog has had enough and older dog is very gentle with his corrections to younger dog. That being said I make sure each dog gets some alone time, younger dog being socialized while old dog gets to take a nice long nap. LOL The trick is finding the right dog. It took us several months and many disappointing introductions to find a good match. Let your dog be a part of the process. He knows better than you what he wants in a friend.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I will always be a multi-dog household, I wouldn't have it any other way! That being said, I don't get multiple dogs so my dogs can have friends to play with unsupervised together when I am out of the house. My dogs are crated beside each other when I cannot be there. Leaving dogs out together in a house unsupervised poses a lot more risks than crating them and I'd rather err on the side of caution given all that I have witnessed in rescue and in other dog owner's lives. I agree with JeanK.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

eta...you're in luck! You don't need to get a second dog at all ..look what just came out! lol

DarwinBot Lets You Play With Your Pet Remotely, Avoid Doing Actual Work | PCWorld


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I will always be a multi-dog household, I wouldn't have it any other way! That being said, I don't get multiple dogs so my dogs can have friends to play with unsupervised together when I am out of the house. *My dogs are crated beside each other when I cannot be there. Leaving dogs out together in a house unsupervised poses a lot more risks than crating them and I'd rather err on the side of caution given all that I have witnessed in rescue and in other dog owner's lives.* I agree with JeanK.


Excellent point!

And because I've witnessed fights between my dogs, there's certain ones I do not leave out together when we are gone.
It's easier to prevent issues than try to go back and clean them up once they've occurred.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Temple Grandin says dogs do better when they have another dog around, and I have a lot of respect for Temple Grandin. I will always be a 2-dog household. But like others have said, you have to find the right dog, you have to be sure that you want a second dog, and there are no guarantees that the new dog won't be more destructive than the one you have now.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I will always be a multi-dog household, I wouldn't have it any other way! That being said, I don't get multiple dogs so my dogs can have friends to play with unsupervised together when I am out of the house. My dogs are crated beside each other when I cannot be there. Leaving dogs out together in a house unsupervised poses a lot more risks than crating them and I'd rather err on the side of caution given all that I have witnessed in rescue and in other dog owner's lives. I agree with JeanK.


Seriously? What risks? For 25 years I've left dogs together unsupervised in my house and outside. Males and females and various combo's. I know what dogs can and do get along and what dogs can't be left together.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

shepherdmom said:


> Seriously? What risks? For 25 years I've left dogs together unsupervised in my house and outside. Males and females and various combo's. *I know what dogs can and do get along and what dogs can't be left together.*


A benefit the OP wouldn't have if he's bringing in a new, unfamiliar dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Risks like them eating things they shouldn't, getting out/loose, or fighting.

You just said you knew which could not be left out together. So you know of some risks yourself.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Emoore said:


> A benefit the OP wouldn't have if he's bringing in a new, unfamiliar dog.


Which is why you are very careful about picking out a new dog and spending time with them before you leave them unsupervised. Picked our pup up on a Thursday and crated him for part of a day so he could watch. Spent Friday, Saturday and Sunday getting to know him and watching dogs interact. Tested them by leaving them together for short periods by going out to dinner and such. Timed getting a new dog with a time where I would be home for a little bit. (spring break from school) Two weeks later full confidence in leaving them together when we are gone. They now have full run of spa room and outdoor pen. Pup is still teething so no full house access yet. When he gets past the chewing phase we will open the other doggie door and he will have full run inside or outside when we are gone. This will be tested a little at a time leaving for short periods before he gets full run for the whole time we are gone. 

BTW have a backup plan in case things do not work out as well as you hope. If necessary we were prepared to give puppy access to outside and spa room while Buddy could easily spend 5 hours inside without a problem.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Risks like them eating things they shouldn't, getting out/loose, or fighting.
> 
> You just said you knew which could not be left out together. So you know of some risks yourself.


Most of it is common sense. If I was new to dogs and read this forum I'd never get a dog. I'd be terrified.  There are lots of different ways to handle it and we all do things a little differently. However, that doesn't mean a new person should be discouraged from getting another dog. The OP sounded to me like he was doing the right thing and thinking things out and asking questions. I don't think that we should make it seem like its an impossible difficult task, because most times it is not and most cases it will work out just fine. Those of you in resuce see the horrible side of things and I know that. I just wanted to provide a ballance with how good it can be.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think I am discouraging, I do believe we need to give pros and cons, however.

If it works, great, but if it doesn't there is a huge downside and they need to be aware of that.

A huge con would be, they bring the dog home and the resident dog dislikes, or even loathes the new dog. Then what? Just the fact a dog likes to meet other dogs off it's property doesn't mean it's going to welcome a new dog onto it's turf. Sometimes you just don't know. 

We can't all just put on bright faces and say "go for it", for a number of reasons, and when you ask "what risks", that's not really reality, you know. If you had multiple dogs and some that couldn't be left alone together, why weren't they allowed to be left alone together (yes that is a question for you)?

There's _plenty_ of risks to leaving two dogs home alone together unsupervised and loose. 

Since I'm a multiple dog owner I'd never outright discourage it (the more the merrier!) but I certainly cannot just blindly tell people it's a great idea. 

Some other things that we deal with here, vacations! 
If you board, you must double the cost for 2 dogs, triple it for three, etc. Some places give a discount for the second or third dog but you can't expect that. And bringing the dogs with you is fun...until it's hot out and you want to visit a place that doesn't allow dogs. The list goes on.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Most of it is common sense. If I was new to dogs and read this forum I'd never get a dog. I'd be terrified.  There are lots of different ways to handle it and we all do things a little differently. However, that doesn't mean a new person should be discouraged from getting another dog. The OP sounded to me like he was doing the right thing and thinking things out and asking questions. I don't think that we should make it seem like its an impossible difficult task, because most times it is not and most cases it will work out just fine. Those of you in resuce see the horrible side of things and I know that. I just wanted to provide a ballance with how good it can be.


I agree. There are pros and cons to one, two, three, and more dogs.
Each time you add or subtract a dog from the equation the dynamics change and can be good or not so good.
My adult son says he never wants to own a dog because of all the things that can happen to them.
He didn't get that from me. I'm not a big fan of all the fearful possibilities that may happen.
To me it's like, you can teach your kids to swim or allow the possibility that they may drown. Some will fear the possibility so much they will try to keep their kids away from water instead of teaching them to swim.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

OP did specifically ask for pros and cons and advice.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

seanco said:


> help keep her occupied and deter some resentful, destructive behavior that she displays when she is alone. I just want to make sure the pros outweigh the cons. Thanks for any help!


Exactly what "resentful, destructive behavior"? I read the thread but I don't see that it was addressed anywhere? Does your dog have separation anxiety? Or just being a bratty, 2 year old?

My take on this is to determine WHY your dog is being destructive...anxiety? boredom?...then find out what you need to do to fix it.

If it's boredom, and you get another dog, you may have twice the destruction. Dogs do learn from each other. 

If it's anxiety, another dog may or may not help. That is an unknown until you try it but I would try to fix the anxiety before adding another dog.

Or, maybe she just isn't ready to be left alone with the freedom of the entire house yet. Can you leave her in a room that is 'dog-proofed'?

We have one dog, that at 5 years old, will still entertain herself by destroying anything in her path if left with freedom so she is crated when we are not home. Jax has been out of a crate since she was about 1 1/2 year. It really depends on the dog, the training.

I don't ever advise getting another dog to keep the first one company. I think you should only get another dog if YOU want one and can be committed to it as well as the first dog. Do you have time to train and give attention to a second one?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> OP did specifically ask for pros and cons and advice.


I agree but I think general advice is what was wanted and some was offered.
At some point bringing up many possible horrible scenarios about all the what could happen is counter productive and rediculous.
Particullarly when it comes from people who have multiple dogs themselves.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I don't think I am discouraging, I do believe we need to give pros and cons, however.
> 
> *At times I feel discouraged reading the theads on here. Many here are jaded. It turns out good so many more times than it turns out bad.*
> 
> ...


Or you call a neighbor to come over and feed your dogs while you are gone. Or you get a travel trailer and take them with, or maybe you are not a person that takes vacations. The OP was taking the first step asking questions and boom there was instant negativity. It can be done it can be positive and many many families have multiple dogs that are left alone together in the house and yards during the day just fine.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Exactly what "resentful, destructive behavior"? I read the thread but I don't see that it was addressed anywhere? Does your dog have separation anxiety? Or just being a bratty, 2 year old?


You missed it...

OP said "The mess honestly isn't too bad. Its just small things now and again that only happen when I'm out of the house for extended periods of time. She knows that these things are wrong and will hide in the corner when I come home. I don't think its a matter of training at this point, maybe just boredom on these long days. "

Bored bratty Shepherd being normal. It has been my experience that a canine friend can help tremendously with that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> You missed it...
> 
> OP said "The mess honestly isn't too bad. Its just small things now and again that only happen when I'm out of the house for extended periods of time. She knows that these things are wrong and will hide in the corner when I come home. I don't think its a matter of training at this point, maybe just boredom on these long days. "
> 
> Bored bratty Shepherd being normal. It has been my experience that a canine friend can help tremendously with that.


thanks! Then ignore the part I said about SA. My guess is she is entertaining herself and not quite mature enough to be left to her own devices. I don't think another dog will "fix" that. I think you'll have double the trouble.  Since she is not used to being left alone, either crate her, put her in a dog proof room or get a person to come in and walk her half way through the day.

As far as dogs being left alone together...We never, ever leave Sierra and Jax alone together. We could come home to a dead dog. So, if you do decide on another dog, I would suggest lookign for the opposite sex, especially since you have a female and it's common for GSDs to have same sex aggression and make sure they are properly matched. I would get one that is older than her (maybe 4-5 years). If you go through a rescue they should be able to match you up.

BUT...I still think she's just not mature enough to have the freedom of the house.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I work with a woman that has a beautiful golden retriever, he is 13mos, they gave him free roam of the house during the day when they went to work for about a week, and he ate an electrical cord, well $1300 later, he now is back in his crate when they go to work. I have no problem crating my dog when im not home, it gives me a piece of mind. If i leave her for 8 hrs during the day, i make sure to take her for a very fun and special long walk when i get home


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> We never, ever leave Sierra and Jax alone together. We could come home to a dead dog.


You know, in another thread, I was being made fun of because I am this cautious. We haven't come home to an injured or almost dead dog in our own pack, but in the foster pack.
And I am super cautious about our dogs, and/or certain dogs I know have issues with each other.

I'm glad to see others admit their dogs have issues/potential issues and are concerned enough to separate them, because in the other thread, people acted like I was the odd man out.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

msvette2u said:


> You know, in another thread, I was being made fun of because I am this cautious.


I was one of the ones who disagreed with you in that thread, but I hope you didn't think/feel like I was making fun of you. I disagree with you that dominance fights to the death are at all common among spayed/neutered dogs, but I do _respectfully_ disagree with you. I wasn't trying to deride you or insult you in any way. We can disagree and still be friends.

Of course if you think there might be an injury or scuffle between your dogs when you're away, it makes sense to separate them.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you for that clarification. Not "common",maybe, but common enough to make it a concern for at least 2 other posters in this thread alone. Shepherdmom even had a Dane who did fine until her GSD got older and weaker, then the Dane tried to kill the shep.
Perhaps we should start a poll.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I work with a woman that has a beautiful golden retriever, he is 13mos, they gave him free roam of the house during the day when they went to work for about a week, and he ate an electrical cord, well $1300 later, he now is back in his crate when they go to work. I have no problem crating my dog when im not home, it gives me a piece of mind. If i leave her for 8 hrs during the day, i make sure to take her for a very fun and special long walk when i get home


Well I for one refuse to lock my dogs up for 8 hours because someone once had a bad experience. :shrug: I once had a Shepherd chew on lamp cord. We were home. Gave her a shock, she yelped and never did it again. Lived to be 13. My dogs are part of the family. When we are gone their job is to protect the house and yard. They can't do that locked in a crate all day.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Thank you for that clarification. Not "common",maybe, but common enough to make it a concern for at least 2 other posters in this thread alone. Shepherdmom even had a Dane who did fine until her GSD got older and weaker, then the Dane tried to kill the shep.
> Perhaps we should start a poll.


Clairification. It didn't happen when we were not home. It happened right in front of us. FWIW, for the most part I let dogs work out pack issues between themselves. Otherwise its asking for a bigger fight down the road. The case between our Dane and Shepherd was different. It wasn't a squabble it was a kill attack. The Dane got to live outside in a very nice dog house in a 40 X 80 pen. She was not locked in a crate all day.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I didn't think it was while you were not home.
No, as a rule we (owners) witness fights over whatever, and know to separate our dogs, lest they turn into all out brawls with more than one dog involved or with even more violence.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> You know, in another thread, I was being made fun of because I am this cautious. We haven't come home to an injured or almost dead dog in our own pack, but in the foster pack.
> And I am super cautious about our dogs, and/or certain dogs I know have issues with each other.
> 
> I'm glad to see others admit their dogs have issues/potential issues and are concerned enough to separate them, because in the other thread, people acted like I was the odd man out.



Well...it wasn't me "making fun" of you. I just ignore most of what you say.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice. 
Thank you 
I :wub: the ignore button too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> Clairification. It didn't happen when we were not home. It happened right in front of us. FWIW, for the most part I let dogs work out pack issues between themselves. Otherwise its asking for a bigger fight down the road. The case between our Dane and Shepherd was different. It wasn't a squabble it was a kill attack. The Dane got to live outside in a very nice dog house in a 40 X 80 pen. She was not locked in a crate all day.


Same here. Sierra has never been "stable" and she taught Jax to fight. Now Jax is bigger, has bigger teeth, and fights back. Sierra will not back down (probably the breed). With us, DH comes home at noon and lets her out to potty and run for a few minutes and then DD is home 4 hours later. We used to put her outside in a kennel on warm days but she seemed to really not enjoy it. When we aren't home, they mostly sleep anyways so we aren't bothered by putting her in a crate. I think that is a personal decision on crating vs. kennel. Neither is the wrong solution.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> Seriously? What risks? For 25 years I've left dogs together unsupervised in my house and outside. Males and females and various combo's. I know what dogs can and do get along and what dogs can't be left together.


_What risks_? If there has never been a case of multiple dogs unsupervised fighting or killing each other, or getting into trouble inside, or a stranger harming or poisoning pets over or through a fence, then you'd have a really good argument.

Cute pack btw 





shepherdmom said:


> Well I for one refuse to lock my dogs up for 8 hours because someone once had a bad experience. :shrug: I once had a Shepherd chew on lamp cord. We were home. Gave her a shock, she yelped and never did it again. Lived to be 13. My dogs are part of the family. When we are gone their job is to protect the house and yard. They can't do that locked in a crate all day.


My dogs are part of my family too, and as members of my family, it is my job to protect them since I am the one with the opposable thumbs and a rational mind. I don't count on my dogs to follow through with a threat, unless I actually purchased a pricey dog specifically trained for protection that is more like an armed weapon than an actual pet. There was a story on the news recently about a home invasion, the robbers locked the _150 pound Mastiff_(a historic property guardian) in a broom closet while they cleaned out the house. I'd rather save my dogs than my television. My dogs' lives are worth a heck of a lot more. Crating a dog for 8 hours is not the end of the world, and keeps a lot of dogs in homes. You've been lucky for 25 years and are probably a lot more dog-savvy than joe public. I consider myself pretty dog savvy, but I'm not that much of a risk taker when it comes to my dogs' safety. They are animals, they all have teeth, they do not work out problems like humans do.

As a rescuer of powerful breeds, I would never suggest it as a responsible and good idea to leave dogs unsupervised together. People will do as they please though. I personally have a better day without the worry on my mind of what the heck are my dogs doing. I know they are safely snoozing in their crates.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Same here. Sierra has never been "stable" and she taught Jax to fight. Now Jax is bigger, has bigger teeth, and fights back. Sierra will not back down (probably the breed). With us, DH comes home at noon and lets her out to potty and run for a few minutes and then DD is home 4 hours later. We used to put her outside in a kennel on warm days but she seemed to really not enjoy it. When we aren't home, they mostly sleep anyways so we aren't bothered by putting her in a crate. I think that is a personal decision on crating vs. kennel. Neither is the wrong solution.


I don't have a problem with crating if like you family someone comes home and walks them at noon and then another family member is home a while later. That is a big difference than being locked inside a crate for 8 hours plus commute time for someone who doesn't have someone to let the dog out.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't have a problem with crating if like you family someone comes home and walks them at noon and then another family member is home a while later. That is a big difference than being locked inside a crate for 8 hours plus commute time for someone who doesn't have someone to let the dog out.


Agree with you there. Luckily I'm in a position now where i do have help while I am at work. My dogs cannot be left to roam freely where I live because it is not my house and there are cats and other dogs that cannot be trusted alone together, but they are able to be taken out when I am working and it's free help! If I could be like a stay at home dog mom, that would be great! It's difficult owning multiple dogs, working breeds at that...I have no social life when I am not working, ha


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have always had multiple dogs and I've never had an issue with them fighting or getting into stuff when I wasn't home. Presently I have a 7 year old Samoyed Mix, a 2 year old Golden Retriever, a 6.5 month old german shepherd and 5 cats. The only one that is crated during the day when I'm not home is the puppy and that is for about four hours. The rest of the time she is out with the rest of them and they all do fine together. My golden was out of the crate completely by the time he was 6 months old...he is one **** of a dog, never gave me any problems with anything. The shepherd still has some proving to do only because she has a different personality then the golden at the same age, but she will eventually be out of the crate also. I test her periodically to see how she will do--an hour here 15 minutes there. I'm already trying to decide what I want my fourth dog to be in about 2-3 years. All three of my dogs have very easy going personalities and I trust them completely. They keep each other company and most of all they keep me smiling


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when we first decided to get a pup i went to my neighbors
and told them we were getting a pup and we need some
serious help raising him. i asked my neighbors on both sides
of our house could they help with the pup. they said yes.
so, between my neighbors and several sitters we had lined
up my pup didn't have to spend long hours in his crate
without a break and company. i don't know where you
got the count on what most people friends can do for them
or what most people can afford. i notice in post #36 you
recommend having a neighbor come in to feed a dog.



doggiedad said:


> i don't think having a dog crated for 8 hours is so bad as long as you have someone come in to give the dog a break. when my pup had to be crated for 8 hours (rarely) i had someone come in every 3 hours to let him out. i would have done every 2 hours but my
> GF thought every 3 hours was fine.





shepherdmom said:


> That is really teriffic you have someone you can trust to come in and take him for walks every three hours.
> 
> >>>> Most people don't have friends who can do that and can't afford to hire someone.<<<<
> 
> Maybe doggie daycare is an option for those three days if there is one nearby?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> _What risks_? If there has never been a case of multiple dogs unsupervised fighting or killing each other, or getting into trouble inside, or a stranger harming or poisoning pets over or through a fence, then you'd have a really good argument.
> 
> Cute pack btw
> 
> ...


See that is so beyond what I know. I can't imagine not leaving the dogs together unless there were issues in which case you rotate who stays where. But always in groups. Even the greyhound breeders that were across the wash from us kept their dogs several to a run. Coyotes can jump 6 ft fences it is just not safe to leave one dog by itself. 

In any case this has strayed so far from the original thread. I still think that getting a second dog for someone like the OP who was smart enough to come in here and ask for the pro's and con's wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when we first decided to get a pup i went to my neighbors
> and told them we were getting a pup and we need some
> serious help raising him. i asked my neighbors on both sides
> of our house could they help with the pup. they said yes.
> ...


We don't have neighbors like you have neighbors doggiedad.  The neighbor I was talking about is probably 10 miles away and swings by after work to feed and water my dogs. We used to have a greyhound kennel across the wash and a cotton farm across the road. The farmer sold to the dairy which moved in. We moved to Nevada and have desert behind us in front of us and on one side. On the corner there is a greenhouse nursery and down the road maybe a 1/2 mile was a guy who liked to use strays in his yard as target practice but let his dog roam the neighborhood. One day he shot a beautiful springer that had escaped from somewhere and was wearing tags. Probably was with one of the campers down at the lake. It crawled up to my fence and died. I called the sheriff who didn't even bother to get out of his car. He called in for someone to remove the body. Apparently shooting animals on your property is not frowned upon here. Anyway the jerk moved a couple of years ago, and the renters that were in his place managed to burn it down. So now there is just a burned out hazzard down the road.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> We don't have neighbors like you have neighbors doggiedad.  The neighbor I was talking about is probably 10 miles away and swings by after work to feed and water my dogs. We used to have a greyhound kennel across the wash and a cotton farm across the road. The farmer sold to the dairy which moved in. We moved to Nevada and have desert behind us in front of us and on one side. On the corner there is a greenhouse nursery and down the road maybe a 1/2 mile was a guy who liked to use strays in his yard as target practice but let his dog roam the neighborhood. One day he shot a beautiful springer that had escaped from somewhere and was wearing tags. Probably was with one of the campers down at the lake. It crawled up to my fence and died. I called the sheriff who didn't even bother to get out of his car. He called in for someone to remove the body. Apparently shooting animals on your property is not frowned upon here. Anyway the jerk moved a couple of years ago, and the renters that were in his place managed to burn it down. So now there is just a burned out hazzard down the road.



I would so love to live without any neighbors Everytime I'm outside training the dog they come on over and interrupt me I don't ever intend to ask them to feed my dogs, I would prefer if they were my dogs dinner Just kidding I would never want a mean dog, but I know I don't want neighbors anymore.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

seanco said:


> Good morning. I am debating getting a second dog, about the same age, to keep my shepherd (2yr old) company. She absolutely loves other dogs. The problem is that 3 days a week she is alone for 8 hours while I am at work and everyone else is out of the house. I know it will be more work, but training aside, the way I see it is I'm doing a lot of these things regardless (feeding, walking, etc.), so it doesn't seem to be too much additional work.
> 
> Basically, I was wondering if anyone else has recently gone through this could offer some advice. I think she would really benefit from a companion and it would help keep her occupied and deter some resentful, destructive behavior that she displays when she is alone. I just want to make sure the pros outweigh the cons. Thanks for any help!


i am in the camp that you should never get a dog just for another dog's company...specifically. But I do think getting another dog because it is definately what you want...and it may be great for your other dog as well is great. That is fabulous.

But training them seperately, doing things with them on their own is important. I think two is actually easier than one, but two is QUADRUPLE the mess/money.

I don't believe in the age thing, get your next dog when YOU are ready, for another dog that is appropriate for your home at that specific age.

If we would have followed the rule books not only would we have missed out on alot, but so would have our dogs.

Good Luck, I hope I made sense


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread, but to answer your original question and speaking from experience.....

Don't get a second dog as a playmate for dog #1. My husband and I were just discussing this last night. Get a second dog for yourself if you feel the need to have one.

Honestly, if left alone together (again speaking from my experience) they may actually get into more trouble and you will probably end up having to crate both of them while you are gone anyway.

A 'high energy shepherd' as someone mentioned can do absolutley fine in a crate and it's the safest thing for the dog anyway. As long as you take the time to exercise your pup when you gt home, there really is no harm. I have left my boy in his crate for 8 hours when needed and he's absolutley fine and is able to burn out his energy through play and walks afterward.

Being young yet, your dog may take more interest in the new family member than in you. GSDs are wonderful dogs that LOVE their people. The only playmate they need IMO is you. 

If you get a dog solely for your existing one, the origial plan may not play out.

Just speaking from experience, good luck with whatever it is you choose to do!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

One of the clients at a boarding kennel I used to work at had a 2 year old boxer mix that was very high energy(surprise surprise!). They had the brilliant idea of getting a playmate for him. They adopted a 1 1/2 year old female lab. The plan totally backfired and both dogs were out of control and fed off of each other's negative energy. They boarded them together and it was ****. I wish I still had video of them on my phone to post here. It got so bad I even had to kick them out of my daycamp because they were so unruly and it started turning into aggression. It actually got to the point of them considering euthanasia for their original dog. Not even joking. People who get multiple dogs need to be dog-savvy and know what they are doing. many people romance the idea and get in over their head.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> I am all for a second dog, dogs do well with other dogs. That being said its not going to stop any bad behavior. One dog will just teach the other dog any bad behavior. Also I wouldn't get them the same age. You lose them too close together. If you have a high energy 2 year old... maybe look for a more mellow older friend of the opposit sex?


I have to disagree with you. Angus always had separation anxiety. When I lived at my parents Freyja displayed none and would be calm when you came home. Then we moved in together and two weeks in she begins to show SA. Omg the damage was horrible. We brought in her crate and she broke out. That had never happened before. After major training we have ceased the destructiveness but the shepardation anxiety is still there. 

We learned the hard way that anxiety is contagious. This was confirmed by our veterinarian and a trainer. Once one starts to panic it is a survival instinct that the other dog becomes anxious and begins to panic as well. Dogs are incredibly social animals and like humans will feed off others emotions. I would work with your dog first before adding another. Trust me, double damage is never good.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> Once one starts to panic it is a survival instinct that the other dog becomes anxious and begins to panic as well. Dogs are incredibly social animals and like humans will feed off others emotions. I would work with your dog first before adding another. Trust me, double damage is never good.


I agree 100%!

I am not trying to completley discourage you from getting dog #2, but from experience, again, that statement has been right on the money.

Dog #1 inhaled his food, Dog #2 learned to do the same.

Dog#1 has barking problem, dog #2 now has barking issues.

When dog#1 gets excited and jumps, Dog #2 gets excited and jumps too

If one dog gets into trouble, the other dog will follow.

Double the trouble, double the fun!! Any issues dog #1 has, dog #2 is likley to pick up on. Instead of fixing the problem, you will most likley have the problem x2!

This is why getting a dog foremost for yourself rather than for your first dog is important.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok will throw my 2 cents in the pot

I don't think adding a second dog for the first one is ever a good idea.

I DO think having multiple dogs is a "good" thing tho

The "cons" in my book are, double your vet & food bills, more time doing individualized training, picking up bad habits as well as good habits from each other, and getting them to close in age, leaves you open to losing (as in passing away) two dogs close in age.

The "pros", they can keep each other company when we are otherwise engaged, the joy they bring us, keep us entertained with their antics, diversity, get us up and moving whether we want to or not, the love they give.

As for crating with multiple dogs, totally depends on the dog(s). I have never had 'destructive' dogs, at one point when I had 4 gsd's, they were all lose in the house together, never ever had a problem doing that. 

Now I have an 11 yr old aussie who will always be crated when no one is around to supervise (he's a poop stirrer but not destructive),,My two girls are always lose in the house and no problems there.

But believe me, if I thought I couldn't trust 'one', or had even the slightest hint of any destruction going on, they'd be crated until I felt I could trust them.

Again, depends on the dog(s) involved. No way would I ever leave a puppy or 'new' dog uncrated with my existing dogs .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

seanco said:


> Basically, I was wondering if anyone else has recently gone through this could offer some advice. I think she would really benefit from a companion and *it would help keep her occupied and deter some resentful, destructive behavior that she displays when she is alone. *I just want to make sure the pros outweigh the cons. Thanks for any help!


Getting a new dog entirely 'for' your old dog isn't usually the best reason. Specially cause they can teach each other bad habit, and you will have all the new issues (good and bad) to figure out and work thru with a new dog.

When we say our dogs are acting 'resentful and destructive' that is giving our dogs a HUMAN behavior that just isn't happening. So it makes sense that a human solution (get them a friend) would be considered.

But since we have dogs behaving like a normal dog, it's usually better to come up with a 'dog' solution. 

It's GREAT news that you have all the extra free time and money to work with a new dog because INSTEAD what will absolutely help your current dog is to take that exact same 'time and money' and focus on the dog you have!

'Fix' the one you have before adding another to the mix! Lack of time is usually the issue we have that causes our dogs to misbehave. Boredom and inactivity cause pretty much all the issues in my house. I work (gasp) 5 days a week so my dogs are alone that increase of time as I do not have my house destroyed. 

It's not about what happens when I am not home (crate them to manage their behavior and keep bad 'habits' from starting up) but what I do when I hit that house that matters. I put on my play clothes and have a PLAN. And it's not one that occurs in the my house/yard. 

I pack my pup in the car and go to herding/rally/obedience/agility/tracking/flyball/CGC/WHATEVER training. I pack up my pup and go for long OFF leash hikes/canoe trips/socialization/meet w friends.............. Phyiscal and MENTAL stimulation is what keeps my pup content and quiet until I get home each day.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two and the 2.5 year old is destructive regardless of having a companion so deterrence didn't work. Honestly, I wouldn't do two again. It's so much more work, time, money, planning for holidays, etc....That's just my experience. Most people on here with multiples are quite happy.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

seanco said:


> Good morning. I am debating getting a second dog, about the same age, to keep my shepherd (2yr old) company. She absolutely loves other dogs.


If you do decide to go the route of getting a second dog, I would wait at least two more years if I were you. Your girl at 2 is still very much a puppy, and if she loves other dogs it is very, very likley she will be more interested in the other dog than she is in you.

Do you have any friends with dogs who you could meet up with and have a play date?

If you get two, It is fun to watch the dogs play with eachother. To be completley honest that is the only pro I can think of to having two, LOL!

With one they get all of your attention. I remember someone mentioned on here that having two dogs is the same as having three. You have to train and manage each one individually and then manage/train them together! For us, the two started to fight and became completley oblivious to their surroundings; knocking things over including our child. They had to have playtime seporated which completley defeated the purpouse of us getting a 'playmate' in the first place. Their age difference being less than a year apart. Also traveling with two dogs is a lot harder. You have 2x the stuff to bring along and sometimes just simply not enough room depending on the size of your vehicle and both dogs may need to be left behind in the care of someone else. They also can get very jealous of eachother and if that happens, dog #1 gets a disservice if she feels like she needs to compete.

I don't know your situation, but I keep thinking of new things here and I just want to put all my experiences out there to hopefully help you with your decision.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

PupperLove said:


> With one they get all of your attention. I remember someone mentioned on here that having two dogs is the same as having three..


Think that was me.  However it was it a thread about getting littermates and they were both 8 week old puppies not 2 year old dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Caitydid255 said:


> I have to disagree with you. Angus always had separation anxiety. When I lived at my parents Freyja displayed none and would be calm when you came home. Then we moved in together and two weeks in she begins to show SA. .


Look back on what you quoted me as saying. 
"I am all for a second dog, dogs do well with other dogs. That being said its not going to stop any bad behavior. One dog will just teach the other dog any bad behavior. " How is that disagreeing with me. You just said the same thing I did?


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

my first GSD had severe SA, my neighbors could hear her screaming with closed windows while i was at work. at 6 months old i adopted a 7 year old rottie mix from the local shelter, i brought my gsd with me to make sure the dogs got along. the rottie x was the only dog she wasnt afraid of or had issues with. i brought him home after visiting him 3x with my gsd. the day i brought him home she never screamed again when i left for work. for HER it worked out fine, i did get a 2nd dog for her and it worked out fine. for my male pitx he grew up with multiple dogs in my home, when i moved out i took him and another dog. the other dog passed away from health issues and my pitx was alone, he did not take it well, and became very destructive (eating the door, destroying carpeting, etc) i hemmed and hawed and after a while (a year) got another dog, my current gsd. i took him to meet every dog i was interested in to see if there was a click, and there was none with any dog except my gsd i got last july. (the roommates dalmation that moved in last april helped with his SA issues a little,but because she was old as dirt she didnt want to play and he really wanted another dog to play and socialize with) . the old lady is separated from my 2 when we are working, as she is old and i dont want either of my dogs to get any ideas or to bump into her while playing and hurting her. my younger 2 are loose together when we are working or not home, but they choose to stay in separate rooms on their own while we are gone. i have always had multiple dogs and the last 3 i had were always loose together (gsd, rottx,pitx) as their personalities were matched correctly.,

if the OP is going to get a 2nd dog, make sure you bring your current dog to visit the prospective dog at least a few times to see how they get along. when bringing home the new dog bring old dog with new dog and have someone with you to see how old dog reacts to new dog in house (by old i mean resident dog not old as in old/ancient )

sometimes dogs want companions, sometimes they dont.. its up to the dog in question in the long run..

and fostering is a great idea, you get to test drive a new dog to see if its a match and at the same time giving a dog a chance to be adopted at the same time..its a win win for everyone involved..


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Again, depends on the dog(s) involved. No way would I ever leave a puppy or 'new' dog uncrated with my existing dogs .


It really does depend on the dogs involved and how much time you are willing to spend looking for the right dog. When Shadow died Buddy gave up. We were going to lose him too, if we didn't do something. It took a lot of time applying to different rescues, meeting dogs watching Buddy interact with other dogs to see what he wanted. This only worked becuse we knew Buddy so well. When we found the dog Buddy wanted he let us know. What we wanted was an older female shepherd, what we now have is a 5 month old mix male. LOL But they are already fast friends and after about 3 days of careful watching I wasn't afraid to leave them alone together. By the end of the first week when we took the puppy to be neutered Buddy was most unhappy and whined that his friend was gone. At the end of the second week.....


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I would not get a 2nd dog if you are just looking to curb the 1st one's behavior. Get a 2nd dog because YOU want a 2nd dog. That said, the dynamic will change. I went from having just 1 dog for 2 years to having 2 dogs; boy was that a difficult adjustment for me and I consider myself to be "dog savvy".

ETA: My 11 month old GSD has been crated 5 days a week since he was 8 weeks old. Three days out of the week he is typically crated 9-10 hours, though I do come home during my lunch hour. He does perfectly fine. If I left him uncrated that long I KNOW he will cause trouble out of boredom.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Verivus said:


> I would not get a 2nd dog if you are just looking to curb the 1st one's behavior. Get a 2nd dog because YOU want a 2nd dog. That said, the dynamic will change. I went from having just 1 dog for 2 years to having 2 dogs; boy was that a difficult adjustment for me and I consider myself to be "dog savvy".
> 
> ETA: My 11 month old GSD has been crated 5 days a week since he was 8 weeks old. Three days out of the week he is typically crated 9-10 hours, though I do come home during my lunch hour. He does perfectly fine. If I left him uncrated that long I KNOW he will cause trouble out of boredom.


I don't think the OP is looking to get a 2nd dog to curb the 1st one's behavior. The OP clarified in a later post that the dog gets into small stuff every now and then out of boredom on his long days...That is not a destructive dog, its a lonely and bored dog and that is why the OP is possibly getting a second dog. Other then that the OP has a friendly well behaved dog.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I don't think the OP is looking to get a 2nd dog to curb the 1st one's behavior. The OP clarified in a later post that the dog gets into small stuff every now and then out of boredom on his long days...That is not a destructive dog, its a lonely and bored dog and that is why the OP is possibly getting a second dog. Other then that the OP has a friendly well behaved dog.


...The OP specifically stated they wanted another dog because they think their 1st dog is bored. I never said the dog was destructive, but the dog is getting into things regardless of whether it's small or big. Getting another dog to fix their 1st dog's boredom (*aka curb the behavior*) is not a good idea because there is no guarantee it will even work.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Also, I would like to add, when the two dogs are living together for some time, they learn to coexist with one another and do things on their own. And since they are not constantly playing and entertaining eachother (at first they probably will be, but that will wear off), it's likley they may still go off by themselves when left alone without a human and get into trouble.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Think that was me.  However it was it a thread about getting littermates and they were both 8 week old puppies not 2 year old dogs.


Yes, now I remember, that was you who said that!

That's right, it was about puppies. But I have to say I could definately relate to that statement having 1.5-2 year old dogs.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I just wanted to mention that it is possible to combine two crates together if you feel badly about leaving your dog in a confined area. You can take off the wall on the backs of the creates (walls opposite the doors) and attach them together. You can use zip ties (strength to 120 pounds per tie) and you have a pretty stable setup. Or you can actually set up a small run in your house.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jo_in_TX said:


> I just wanted to mention that it is possible to combine two crates together if you feel badly about leaving your dog in a confined area. You can take off the wall on the backs of the creates (walls opposite the doors) and attach them together. You can use zip ties (strength to 120 pounds per tie) and you have a pretty stable setup. Or you can actually set up a small run in your house.


That's true, my friends did that actually and it works well. It keeps the dogs safe but they are still together.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

The decision is ultimately yours, please don't let others make it for you.

Only you know whether or not you can provide the proper care and time for another dog, not anyone else here.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Look back on what you quoted me as saying.
> "I am all for a second dog, dogs do well with other dogs. That being said its not going to stop any bad behavior. One dog will just teach the other dog any bad behavior. " How is that disagreeing with me. You just said the same thing I did?


That's what happens when you haven't had your morning coffee.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Definitely get a second dog for you ... not for your dog.

2nd dogs aren't easy and aren't just a "little" more work. They're double to triple the work because you have to do separate training. I always thought it would be so easy, but I just got a high energy foster dog in addition to my high energy dog and it's been tough but SO much fun. I'm a vet student so I have crazy hours, but I've still been able to handle them just fine. You can make it work if you want too.

The behaviorist I work with for my Lab told me that adding a second dog can go one of three ways. They can get along great, they can simply co-exist, or they can dislike each other. That's one of the nice things about adopting an adult dog. 

As for the anxiety (and in my case I'm NOT referring to separation anxiety) having a second dog around helped my dog. Granted this was an anxiety issue that we had recently started seeing a behaviorist for. He's on medication and we do daily training modules to help decrease his anxiety. Having the foster dog around has significantly helped though. That being said, I'd be sure to make sure you work on any bad habits with your dog before you get a second. *Typically* they do share habits.


----------



## seanco (May 13, 2011)

Wow, tons of great information on here. I was able to read through about half of it so far. This thread really moved fast. I wont be able to reply to everyone, but this was all very helpful.


----------

